
Show HN: A simple offline-first app to track your reps in the gym - evanspa
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/riker/id1196920730?mt=8
======
evanspa
Developer here. Thanks for checking out my app, Riker. In case anyone is
curious, the iOS app is native, written in Obj-C. The Riker web app is written
using React and Redux. The REST API is written in Clojure and the backend is
Postgres.

Although there is also a fully functional web version of Riker, the app is
preferred since it supports offline mode, provides Watch App and integrates
with Apple's Health app.

